
Reddit Is Down - dijit
https://www.redditstatus.com?outage=20200520
======
JoshuaDavid
That system metrics section is great. If more places which have status pages
had that section, I would complain a lot less about their failure to update
the status in a timely fashion. Case in point: the current status shows as
green, but the system metrics tell you that something is indeed wrong right
now since the request rate dropped sharply by ~90% at the same time that the
error rate spiked from near zero to not zero (a y axis would be nice but it's
understandable if the business doesn't want to disclose specific numbers, and
the chart is still somewhat useful even without numbers).

The folks who make the AWS status pages could learn something from this.

------
bllguo
maybe it's just me using it too much and being more sensitive, but reddit
seems so flaky performance-wise compared to other large sites

